# Paraneetroplus melanurus 'Orange' All Lit Up



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

My pair of Paraneetroplus melanurus (orange form) were all lit up tonight so I snapped a few pics. They're about two years old, the male being about 11" and the female 7". They have never spawned to the best of my knowledge but I think they're "thinking" about it. They will have to be resourceful to accomplish it since the tank is pretty heavily stocked with five large Parrot cichlids, Two huge H. temporalis males ,and six Satanoperca daemon.


----------



## Randifer (Nov 4, 2012)

very cool!


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Randifer said:


> very cool!


Thanks. Here's one more.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi notho2000,

Thank you for sharing your images; both the male and female have excellent coloration. In addition, your tank looks nice. Do you have any images of the Satanoperca daemon.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

simon m said:


> Very nice :thumb:


Thank you Simon.


mlancaster said:


> Hi notho2000,
> Thank you for sharing your images; both the male and female have excellent coloration. In addition, your tank looks nice. Do you have any images of the Satanoperca daemon.
> Thanks,
> Matt


Thanks Matt. Here's a couple of pics of the 'daemon'.


----------

